# Can Australians open up small business in Hawaii



## ak7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I am an Australian Citizen wondering if anyone knows if Australians can open up a small business in Hawaii? 

Ideally, I would like to open up a business and travel between Hawaii and Sydney so that I am able to spend my time in the 2 countries legally... Preferably 6 months each at a time.. Does anyone know who can help me with this? 

I don't have a speciality occupation to be able to get sponsored and work in the USA but I do have a lot of great ideas so anyone who can help me out would be great! Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe. Have a look at this information at USCIS's Web site. I think that's for the E-5 immigrant visa categories. The U.S. Department of State explains a bit more. There's also the E-2 nonimmigrant visa available to Australians (among others).


----------



## ak7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks BBCWatcher this is great! 

I don't have $1,000,000 to invest however you have put me in the right direction..  thank you! 

I wonder though, is this something that is quite common for the US? Someone wanting to open a small business there? Nothing over the top, maybe just a cafe or something like that?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ak7 said:


> Thanks BBCWatcher this is great!
> 
> I don't have $1,000,000 to invest however you have put me in the right direction..  thank you!
> 
> I wonder though, is this something that is quite common for the US? Someone wanting to open a small business there? Nothing over the top, maybe just a cafe or something like that?


To open a cafe or something ? No, this is not common as you would not get a visa to do so.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

E2 Investor is the only option. Please read the "fine print" such as business has to show a profit to allow visa holder an appropriate life style, job creation, book audits are part of visa renewals.


----------



## ak7 (Jan 6, 2014)

twostep said:


> E2 Investor is the only option. Please read the "fine print" such as business has to show a profit to allow visa holder an appropriate life style, job creation, book audits are part of visa renewals.


Thanks twostep, my family currently own a business here in Australia that we are looking to expand to the US however I will be the sole owner as only I have the ability to travel back and forth so often.. 
I will be sure to read the fine print as I don't want to do anything that will land me in hot water.. Thanks again!


----------



## ak7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Crawford said:


> To open a cafe or something ? No, this is not common as you would not get a visa to do so.


Thanks for your advice Crawford.. I am determined so hopefully the E2 visa can help me!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ak7 said:


> Thanks for your advice Crawford.. I am determined so hopefully the E2 visa can help me!


Use the search option here. We have some posters who are on E2.


----------



## ak7 (Jan 6, 2014)

twostep said:


> Use the search option here. We have some posters who are on E2.


Thanks twostep, I am new to this so I really appreciate your advice and help.. 
I will search as I am sure there have been others in my boat!


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

twostep said:


> Use the search option here. We have some posters who are on E2.


However, in common with the software driving many forums, 'E2' will produce no results.

The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search : e2​


----------



## ak7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bellthorpe said:


> However, in common with the software driving many forums, 'E2' will produce no results.
> 
> The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search : e2


Thanks Bellthorpe, I did find that also. Do you know of anything I could type in to bring up some more information? I've tried a few things and have had no luck.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Try E-2 visa
use google as well


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I guess you didn't try such a search? Again, the forum's search facility will give no results for terms such as e2 or e-2.

A google search that's site-specific, such as this one, will however.


----------



## ak7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bellthorpe said:


> I guess you didn't try such a search? Again, the forum's search facility will give no results for terms such as e2 or e-2.
> 
> A google search that's site-specific, such as this one, will however.


I have tried everything.. Everywhere i search gives me something different.. I heard this site was the best or this kind of information .. I have managed to get a phone number for the consulate so I may just call and speak with someone l, I think that is my best bet .. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

the consulates are not there to give you advice 
search the internet there are even forums just for E-2 visa ...

E2 Application Requirements | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ak7 said:


> I have tried everything.. Everywhere i search gives me something different.. I heard this site was the best or this kind of information .. I have managed to get a phone number for the consulate so I may just call and speak with someone l, I think that is my best bet .. Thanks again everyone.


I do not understand your problems. Google brings up endless information about E2, the search link for this forum posted by Bellthorpe works fine, uscis.gov and travel.state.gov go into minute details. You have to take the time to work your way through the information. Every E2 is different.


----------



## ak7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> the consulates are not there to give you advice
> search the internet there are even forums just for E-2 visa ...
> 
> E2 Application Requirements | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia


Thanks Davis1, you can tell I've never done this before.. Ill try further Internet searches and see how I go. 
I am really passionate about expanding to Hawaii an even buying a house there eventually.. Thanks again for your help


----------



## ak7 (Jan 6, 2014)

twostep said:


> I do not understand your problems. Google brings up endless information about E2, the search link for this forum posted by Bellthorpe works fine, uscis.gov and travel.state.gov go into minute details. You have to take the time to work your way through the information. Every E2 is different.


Yes definitely understand that I need to take the time, I tried to get onto that link but it blocked me for some reason.. I will try on my work laptop today and see what happens.. 
I was talking about having problems searching for e2 on this forum, that's where I was having the problem.. But will definitely try these links out and hopefully it fits what I need


----------

